
Democratic senator wants Internet sales taxes | - edcobb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-20052999-281.html
======
michaelpinto
I can understand this, yet I wish that state and local taxes were simplified.
There are so many exceptions to the rules...

~~~
daemin
Perhaps by making a country wide, federal sales tax, at a single percentage
and that applies to everything - kind of like an Australian GST or European
VAT?

Well, not quite like the Australian GST since that doesn't apply to fresh
unprocessed food and a few other things.

And not quite like the European VAT since that applies at different rates in
different countries.

Perhaps the USA could be a leader in something again. A simple GST/VAT that's
applied evenly and is uncomplicated.

~~~
Vivtek
Taxes that are applied evenly and are uncomplicated are not something the
United States specializes in.

~~~
etherael
Taxes that are applied evenly and are uncomplicated are not something taxes
specialize in.

